# Modificación de amplificador de 8w



## Steve (Dic 14, 2009)

Hola muy buenas nuevas, quiero añadirle a un amplificador un controlador de volumen    ( potenciómetro ). Mi duda es que no sé dónde colocarlo... Si me podrían ayudar estaría agradecido.

Aquí el circuito ( de Pablín )


http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp8/index.htm


----------



## AZ81 (Dic 14, 2009)

A la entrada entre el conector y el condensador electrolítico, si lo pones así el cursor al condensador electrolítico.
Antonio.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 14, 2009)

Me permito disentir con eso, Antonio.

A la entrada sí, pero entre el electrolítico y el pin de entrada del ampli. COn eso logramos que la posible continua presente en la señal de entrada no circule tampoco por el potenciómetro.
Un extremo del pote a la salida del condensador, el otro a tierra y el cursor al ampli.

Saludos


----------



## Steve (Dic 16, 2009)

Hola, buenos días, he montado en protoboard este circuito:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp8/index.htm

Pero al probarlo ( con 12v de fuente de tensión ) el circuito daba una amplifcación bajísima. Conecté un canal stereo al mismo, y me daba una amplicación muy baja. A la salida le conecté un parlante de 4 ohms y 15 watts de potencia máxima. Pero no amplificaba, se escuchaba muy bajo (pero algo podía escucharse, es decir, amplificación había, pero si quería oir me tenía que acercar demasiado al parlante para oir). La señal provenía de mi MP4. Luego de unos segundos comencé a sentir como un zumbido intermitente proveniente del parlante. Le subí la tensión al circuito ( 16v ) pero la amplificación era la misma. Me gustaría que me "den una mano" en esto. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Steve (Dic 16, 2009)

Hola, muy buenísimos días. Hace minutos armé un amplificador de 8w con un integrado TDA2002 aquí les dejo el esquema:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp8/index.htm

Bueno, el problema es el siguiente: 

Le conecté un parlante de 15 watts de potencia máxima y 4 0hms de impedancia a la salida, tal cual como está en el esquema. Se podía percibir amplificación, pero bajísima, me tenía que acercar demasiado al parlante para escucharla. Y la misma presentaba una distorsión, como unos zumbidos que se interrumpían. La conexión está bien hecha, el integrado tiene su respectivo disipador y la fuente provee al circuito de 12v y circula una corriente a 0.6 Amperios. A la entrada de la señal le coloqué un canal stereo proveniente el cual emitía la señal proveniente del MP4. Los componentes son todos los mismos, no he cambiado el valor de ninguno. Necesito su ayuda, muchísimas gracias. Si precisan más datos, por favor, pidanlos no me es molestia.

Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 16, 2009)

Si ya iniciaste un hilo al respecto, no abras otros.

Por favor, leé y respetá las Normas de Participación. Gracias.


----------



## Steve (Dic 20, 2009)

Hola, buenos días, estoy montando un amplificador de 8w, el cual ya he concluído. Mi problema está en que la amplificación que obtengo del mismo es muy baja y luego de aplicarle tensión, empieza a variar la tensión aplicada al mismo: Le coloqué un led en paralelo y empieza a parpadear el mismo a la vez que se escucha en un parlante. El proceso ese de parpadeo se va incrementando con el tiempo. Es decir, cuando le aplico los 12v, el circuito funciona pero amplifica demasiado bajo, luego de unos segundos en el parlante se empieza a apreciar sonidos semejantes "pulsos", y cuando eso se produce el Led que coloqué en paralelo al circuito amplificador parpadea. No sé si es un problema del circuito o de mi fuente de alimentación.
Utilicé el integrado TDA2002 que genera una potencia de 8w .

Aquí les dejo el circuito:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp8/index.htm


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2009)

¿ Y como es la fuente de alimentación ?


----------



## Steve (Dic 20, 2009)

La fuente entrega un máximo de 28Vy 3A


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2009)

Publica un esquema de la fuente con nombres de componentes y valores.

*Reglas generales de uso del foro* 
*3. Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. ¡No somos adivinos! *


----------



## Cacho (Dic 20, 2009)

Steve, dejá de abrir temas con el mismo asunto.
Tu problema es uno solo, con un solo circuito. Sólo podés abrir un tema al respecto (y ya está abierto), así que posteá acá y sólo acá  sobre este ampli.

Temas combinados, por última vez.


----------

